# door color



## debd (Jul 16, 2008)

Im painting my bedroom two shades of light blue. First the darker color and then sponge over the lighter color. I did this in my bathroom in yellows, using the lighter of the two colors for the trim and door... it turned out great. In my bedroom I want to use an ivory color for the window, base board trim and mirror closet trim. My question is about the door and its trim. If I use the ivory will it stand out more than it should or is a door something that should be accented. Would it look misplaced to paint it with the lighter of the blues while the rest of the trim is ivory. I appreciate any comments.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

It would typically be painted the same as the rest of the trim, but it is you're house, soooo.


----------



## debd (Jul 16, 2008)

chrisn said:


> It would typically be painted the same as the rest of the trim, but it is you're house, soooo.


Ended up using 3 colors of blue 'ragged' together. Did all the trim and door in cream. Looks great, and am very happy with it.


----------

